# New Michigan Boating Laws



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Only on the water. Not in the launch.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I mean it DOES make sense, although probably 15-20 years too late. 

Let's face it, many of us fish the GL and connecting waters along with Inland Lakes. Prior it was a mere suggestion with signage, now a law with possible fines.

We're already fighting Industrial pollution on many Inland watersheds (Huron, AuSable), why not do something that we can control, even if somewhat inconvenient.


----------



## sherman51 (Oct 28, 2018)

Shoeman said:


> I mean it DOES make sense, although probably 15-20 years too late.
> 
> Let's face it, many of us fish the GL and connecting waters along with Inland Lakes. Prior it was a mere suggestion with signage, now a law with possible fines.
> 
> We're already fighting Industrial pollution on many Inland watersheds (Huron, AuSable), why not do something that we can control, even if somewhat inconvenient.


i'm with you, I believe its way to late to be doing anything now. boats have been carrying invasive items to inland lakes for many yrs.


----------



## aquaalf (May 28, 2017)

DecoySlayer said:


> I know from experience that the pocket thing does not always work. I have "laundered" a LOT of money over the years!


 You didn't work for the Clinton Foundation did you?.... Just asking for a friend LOL


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Put the plug in from the outside. Flip up or get a T-plug https://www.iboats.com/shop/attwood-t-handle-drain-plug-1-without-chain.html?cm_mmc=&msclkid=279e36b146721ff7bc446a7841eb82a6&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Shopping&utm_term=4581871112700637&utm_content=All Products:Shopping


I have a really bad feeling about any plug that goes in from the outside of a boat. This is the way my luck would work is it would fall out or catch on something and I would be up a creek with a boat with a 1 inch hole in it. Have you ever saw how much water comes thru that 1 inch hole in such a shorth time. I always figured it seemed to come in faster than it drained back out. It was called an oh **** moment


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Scout 2 said:


> I have a really bad feeling about any plug that goes in from the outside of a boat. This is the way my luck would work is it would fall out or catch on something and I would be up a creek with a boat with a 1 inch hole in it. Have you ever saw how much water comes thru that 1 inch hole in such a shorth time. I always figured it seemed to come in faster than it drained back out. It was called an oh **** moment


For less than $10 a backup pug IN the boat is always a possibility. Yes, I have seen how much water can go through a 1" hole. In and out.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

If you can run on plane, the water will not come in and it will be pulled out. 

I forget my plug, once, on the boat I have now. I seen it as soon as I stopped to fish. I put the plug in, turned on the bilge pump, and emptied the boat. Close call, don't want to do that again.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

The flip up ones were never designed to go on the outside.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Shoeman said:


> The flip up ones were never designed to go on the outside.


I never liked the flip style ones. Been running a tee handle plug in the outside for as long as I’ve been a boat owner.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

It's one of them double edged swords. The ones on the inside have the advantage of being able to be reached while in the water. The ones on the outside are easier to put in, and take out, while out of the water. 

I have lost more of the outside ones. I take them out, set them on the gunnel, forget about it, and drive off.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

DecoySlayer said:


> It's one of them double edged swords. The ones on the inside have the advantage of being able to be reached while in the water. The ones on the outside are easier to put in, and take out, while out of the water.
> 
> I have lost more of the outside ones. I take them out, set them on the gunnel, forget about it, and drive off.


I always found that if the boat had a flat transom, it was often easier to reach over the back to pull the plug if needed while in the boat than to get to it from the inside, unless you are talking about an open row boat.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

piketroller said:


> I always found that if the boat had a flat transom, it was often easier to reach over the back to pull the plug if needed while in the boat than to get to it from the inside, unless you are talking about an open row boat.



Shoot, I don't think I could do either anymore! LOL! Just may be easier to get the outside kind.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Big Frank 25 said:


> For less than $10 a backup pug IN the boat is always a possibility. Yes, I have seen how much water can go through a 1" hole. In and out.


First you have to get to it. On my bigger boat it is almost impossible to get to from the inside of the boat. Maybe not for a younger guy but they would still have to stand on their head


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Scout 2 said:


> First you have to get to it. On my bigger boat it is almost impossible to get to from the inside of the boat. Maybe not for a younger guy but they would still have to stand on their head


Inside, outside? Whatever floats your boat!


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

decoy slayer i tie a small rope or heavy twine to mine so if i forget it its stays connected just like mittens


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Timberdoodle2 said:


> decoy slayer i tie a small rope or heavy twine to mine so if i forget it its stays connected just like mittens


I may have to do that.


----------



## aquaalf (May 28, 2017)

Timberdoodle2 said:


> decoy slayer i tie a small rope or heavy twine to mine so if i forget it its stays connected just like mittens


 Downrigger cable crimped on and fastened in place will last forever.


----------



## grizzly (Dec 11, 2000)

Drain plug is kinda like the keys to the boat. Why would you take them out. I'm sure there's gonna be a fair amount of guys forgetting about putting them back in.


----------



## scubajay (Jun 9, 2003)

grizzly said:


> Drain plug is kinda like the keys to the boat. Why would you take them out. I'm sure there's gonna be a fair amount of guys forgetting about putting them back in.


I agree, two things that never come out of the boat are the keys and the drain plug. Been using my boat that way for 32 years, not changing now.


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

https://www.mlive.com/news/saginaw-...er-fishing-boat-capsizes-in-huron-county.html


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

#boogerpickinDr


----------



## jono (Nov 2, 2011)

I'll stick with the ciscos, suckers, perch, and bluegills, thanks


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

jono said:


> No milfoil or gobies, just zebra mussels brought in by somebody who didn’t give a damn who he hurt by not following the rules.
> What used to be walleye reefs 20 feet down are now weed beds because of the increased clarity.
> 
> Guys, I’m not talking about pie in the sky global warming, I’m talking about tangible, irreversible damage caused by people who, as sportsmen, should be the first to protect the resource, not behave like a bunch of hacks who think it is their right to spread ecologic mayhem because they’re too damned lazy to move the plug up to the splashwell when they trailer their boat.
> ...


Don't worry, those same slob sportsmen who are too lazy to drain the bilges will soon introduce a whole raft of other invasive pests into your lake. You and others will learn to adapt to the changes, or you will continue to complain about great the good old days were.

If you are lucky, your muskie and walleye fishing will be just like thousands of fishermen suffer through on places such as LSC, the Detroit River, Saginaw Bay, and countless other small inland lakes.

In short, IT happens.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Lund Explorer said:


> Don't worry, those same slob sportsmen who are too lazy to drain the bilges will soon introduce a whole raft of other invasive pests into your lake. You and others will learn to adapt to the changes, or you will continue to complain about great the good old days were.
> 
> If you are lucky, your muskie and walleye fishing will be just like thousands of fishermen suffer through on places such as LSC, the Detroit River, Saginaw Bay, and countless other small inland lakes.
> 
> In short, IT happens.


And fishin is great!

I gotta think the source was likely someone from the lake he's on who traveled to the greatest fishing waters in the US and brought the mussels back home...


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Shoeman said:


> Any of you been checked since this law ended up in the books?
> 
> Didn’t think so.....


There is a guy on HL west launch that checks on the weekend and has a clip board which he checks off after he checks. I don't know who he is or what group he belongs to


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

jono said:


> Yep, disease doesn’t come from contamination with organisms, so why the heck should my surgeon wash his hands.
> 
> 
> Just some silly idea that a hospital administrator came up with....


This whole thing came many years to late to do much good. Most of the damage has already been done years ago. It is just a feel good move to make someone look like they are doing something


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

sureshot006 said:


> And fishin is great!
> 
> I gotta think the source was likely someone from the lake he's on who traveled to the greatest fishing waters in the US and brought the mussels back home...


As I said in another post they will come in thru the cooling system on your motor. How do I know this because they use to plug the pee hole on my motor if left down in Canada so I am sure there were some in there that never came out. Big Gills like them by the way. The gills we were catching were full of the little ones


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Most fish were introduced into pristine lakes on the feet of waterfowl .Fish eggs are huge compared to microscopic zebra mussel eggs .It's inevitable they will spread .


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

jono said:


> No milfoil or gobies, just zebra mussels brought in by somebody who didn’t give a damn who he hurt by not following the rules.
> What used to be walleye reefs 20 feet down are now weed beds because of the increased clarity.
> 
> Guys, I’m not talking about pie in the sky global warming, I’m talking about tangible, irreversible damage caused by people who, as sportsmen, should be the first to protect the resource, not behave like a bunch of hacks who think it is their right to spread ecologic mayhem because they’re too damned lazy to move the plug up to the splashwell when they trailer their boat.
> ...


Could be because of all the piss you dumped in the water to kill off weeds that is causing this. I suppose you will have all the ducks and geese wipe their feet off before they use YOUR lake, or will you install showers for them to use before swimming


----------



## jono (Nov 2, 2011)

The hallmark of a guy who has lost the argument is when he makes irrelevant, unsubstantiated, and untrue attacks on his opponent.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

jono said:


> The hallmark of a guy who has lost the argument is when he makes irrelevant, unsubstantiated, and untrue attacks on his opponent.


Well when will the duck wash open. You come on here and blame everyone else for the spread of whatever but maybe sit back and take a look at all the things that may have cause it. Do they spray this lake for weeds if so maybe one the spray boats brought it in. I had a 1 acre pond dug and in just a few years it had zebra mussels and minnows in it that I never put in there. It had ducks and geese land on it all the time


----------



## jono (Nov 2, 2011)

Nobody sprays the lake. 

Out of curiosity, did you stock the pond with fish you caught?


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

jono said:


> All I know, is they really screwed up a previously idyllic 1800 acre lake, from a fishing, recreation and property value standpoint.
> 
> I think suggesting that it is an even trade-off because a guy is too forgetful to put his drain plug back in before he launches his boat is a fatuous argument.


I am not exaggerating here. My son and I fish alot every week. We have forgotten the drain plug atleast 5 times this year....i am quite certain it was more than 5 but atleast 5. I have never removed the plug in the past. I do my best to obey the law and I remove my plug with the intention of putting it back in before we hit the road. We are generally in a hurry to get on the lake weeknights after work and we forget to check the next time we use the boat. 

I have an aluminum bass boat and I can lay on the back deck and put the plug in on the water. then we bilge it out so it isnt a big deal reall. We notice water coming up through the floor and we laugh and point fingers at the other for forgetting.


----------



## Clockwise (Jan 26, 2019)

Uhhhhh.... My boat doesn’t HAVE a drain plug. She’s old ‍♂


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Here’s what a friend of mine did. He put a stand pipe of 3/4” pvc in the splash well of his boat and the plug goes there. Tighten it just a bit and it won’t come out. Run a light wire cable from the plug to the tie down point on the boat just in case it does. Every time you unhook the tie down you see the cable and put the plug in. Can’t forget, even when you’re in a big hurry at the Detroit River during the spring run. Buy an extra plug for a couple bucks and keep it in the boat just in case. Total expense maybe $10. Total time spent maybe 10 minutes. If you don’t have time to do it now you will this winter. 

This plug thing is only complicated if you make it complicated.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

kzoofisher said:


> Here’s what a friend of mine did. He put a stand pipe of 3/4” pvc in the splash well of his boat and the plug goes there. Tighten it just a bit and it won’t come out. Run a light wire cable from the plug to the tie down point on the boat just in case it does. Every time you unhook the tie down you see the cable and put the plug in. Can’t forget, even when you’re in a big hurry at the Detroit River during the spring run. Buy an extra plug for a couple bucks and keep it in the boat just in case. Total expense maybe $10. Total time spent maybe 10 minutes. If you don’t have time to do it now you will this winter.
> 
> This plug thing is only complicated if you make it complicated.


Or just skip the stand pipe and put it in one of the splash well drains.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Talk about over thinking!
I have one of these. Unscrew to the midpoint, boat drains (usually not much if any)
The plug stays attached by the rear threaded section, and I check that it and my livewell plug are installed at every launch.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

jono, getting zeebs in your lake sucks. It’s happened to most of us. They’re not as bad as milfoil so you’ve got that going for you. If your lake has an association see if you can partner with the DNR and/or whoever owns the access sites to put up signs warning people about AIS and tips for making sure people know how to check their boats and trailers. Also have the association contact the contractors that pull and replace docks or do other work in the lake. Lots of AIS come from contaminated waders and other equipment. 

The good news is that the water clarity has already maxed out and the initial explosion of zebra mussels has peaked. They’ll die back now, water clarity will reduce a bit to a 14’ or so weed line, and the fishing will make a comeback. You’ll have to fish a little differently than you did before is all. The invasive plants are the ones that destroy all the habitat for bait fish and ruin the fishing. Keep them out.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

jono said:


> The hallmark of a guy who has lost the argument is when he makes irrelevant, unsubstantiated, and untrue attacks on his opponent.


The hallmark of a troll is a new guy coming on this web site with a personal agenda. 32 posts and many of them in this thread is a sign.

Welcome to the site jono, maybe fill out your profile a little better when you get a chance?


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

kzoofisher said:


> Here’s what a friend of mine did. He put a stand pipe of 3/4” pvc in the splash well of his boat and the plug goes there. Tighten it just a bit and it won’t come out. Run a light wire cable from the plug to the tie down point on the boat just in case it does. Every time you unhook the tie down you see the cable and put the plug in. Can’t forget, even when you’re in a big hurry at the Detroit River during the spring run. Buy an extra plug for a couple bucks and keep it in the boat just in case. Total expense maybe $10. Total time spent maybe 10 minutes. If you don’t have time to do it now you will this winter.
> 
> This plug thing is only complicated if you make it complicated.


My plug is on an aluminum ranger boat. It is a small plastic plug that is threaded with an o ring. It has a specific thread that is only a half turn and it is tethered with a very short tether from the inside. There isnt much option for alterations without alot of hassle.


----------



## jono (Nov 2, 2011)

6Speed said:


> The hallmark of a troll is a new guy coming on this web site with a personal agenda. 32 posts and many of them in this thread is a sign.
> 
> Welcome to the site jono, maybe fill out your profile a little better when you get a chance?


I’ll do that. Not a troll.

I’ve lurked on the site since something like 2010 when I started working full time in Mi, and joined in 2013 I think. 

I posted a couple days ago looking for somebody to fish with in Tawas, and when I saw this string, some of the attitudes expressed set me off as a guy who has been on the other end of what happens when invasive species hit a pristine lake like mine. 

The Wisconsin DNR and the lake association have had signs up at the accesses on our lake for 10 years and both have done checks intermittently for that time, as well as being around with a hot pressure washer on busy weekends, but we still lost out...


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

jono said:


> Nobody sprays the lake.
> 
> Out of curiosity, did you stock the pond with fish you caught?


No I bought them from a hatchery in Grant


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

jono said:


> I’ll do that. Not a troll.
> 
> I’ve lurked on the site since something like 2010 when I started working full time in Mi, and joined in 2013 I think.
> 
> ...


 That is the only way to have much effect is with the pressure washer. I think that more needs to be done about the tube trailer frames. On my new one the tubes are plugged on the end that goes in the water so that should help. But on my smaller trailer they are open. As far as have much effect on the fish in zebra mussel areas I don't think it matters much. I fished the Trent Severn water way in Canada and it was loaded with them. The gills still spawned as usual and the walleye were big. The gills we caught were stuffed full of small zebra mussels.


jono said:


> I’ll do that. Not a troll.
> 
> I’ve lurked on the site since something like 2010 when I started working full time in Mi, and joined in 2013 I think.
> 
> ...


To have much affect here that is what should be done at the landing. You can pull the drain plugs and what ever but I believe that more needs to be done


----------



## John Dumbra (Aug 8, 2017)

after readig all these treads do's and don'ts, now i realize, i never gave a lot off thought about, now i do, luckely the times i fished more then 1 lake in a day in northern mi. luckley they don.t have zebra mussels in them Yet. buddy of mine a member, {woodie slayer} here told me about this sight i rarely go to, thought what kind of B S. is this.. But it make sence, save the waters we still have without mussels, i realize owners on the waters with mussels, must have problems with pump intake to there motors plugging up, who don,t have boat lifts, and tread 88 that i read i agree that they can be interduced in lakes from waterfowl, ducks, geese,what ever, so this make a believer out of me, my small boat i fish small lakes with, does leak a little water, which i do pull the plug, but not always, i will Now....


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Seems to me that waterfowl are just as guilty for taking invasive species from one lake to another. What is the DNR doing about that?


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

6Speed said:


> Seems to me that waterfowl are just as guilty for taking invasive species from one lake to another. What is the DNR doing about that?


THE DNR, like any government agency..is societys joke..You are correct..birds , carry as many,if not more invasive species than any boater..they are non stop 24/7 from ice out to ice in.. unless you are going directly from one lake to another in the same day(especially during the heat of summer) even hitchhikers ,like mussels and weed are likely dead before the next foray.. drain plugs? well c'mon.. dont you have a checklist before launching...? i mean you have to undo tie downs,transom savers, attach bow lines ,remove from wench and secondary chain place equipment, drinks , snacks in the boat.put on life vests..seems to me a small laminated card of checklist(at stern,or console) would prevent any mental lapses...
How are you gonna get weeds that find there way on to your bunks when loading..you gonna crawl under you boat and examine hull for residual weeds trapped between bunk and boat...lol..ridiculous...anybody that used the crocker launch in years past knows the weed problem..and i am betting the DNR in their infinite wisdom..(sarcasm) do not have a power washer available there. 
Again, WE, as john q. public are asked to pay and toil for the indifference, avarice and ignorance of big business...The same as the asian carp fiasco.......
I imagine someone talked to someone from wisconsin DNR(and was told the money maker this law was)...I have dealt with it many years on my forays into wisconsin..and their officers are real P***ks..not punks...
I mean if you live on a private lake if you have an issue..its your fault..on public lakes i doubt that you find many if any that are not infected already and have been for years....rusty crayfish, eurasian milfoil, purple loosestrife..yes even zebra mussels go back decades. any body connected to the great lakes certainly is... BUT when a government agency finds a way to add more tasks and take more cash from its constituency...THEY DO 

i will do my best to pop plugs(thank goodness for remotes), remove weed and debris..wash and dry to the best of my ability..but it shore...lol don't mean i am going to enjoy it!


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

6Speed said:


> Seems to me that waterfowl are just as guilty for taking invasive species from one lake to another. What is the DNR doing about that?


I think it was Wisconsin that did a survey for AIS in lakes with and without boat ramps. The ones with boat ramps were much more likely to have invasive species. I’ll see if I can dig that up.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I have seen some really nasty landing full of weeds. As much as the lake associations like to spray it seems like they could take a moment to spray these landings. I have always checked for weeds on my trailer and removed any if they were there. There is one lake up here that has the biggest dam snails I have ever seen in it. These will just fit in the palm of your hand. If I find another one I am going to take it to the DNR to see what it is


----------

